
2 malls using facial recognition technology to track shoppers' ages and genders - scentoni
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/calgary-malls-1.4760964
======
scentoni
The photo:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/comments/91hv2e/facial_reco...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/comments/91hv2e/facial_recognition_tech_at_chinook/)

